# Got my fisrt turkey!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i got my first turkey on sunday, we some birds on some private property up by the backside, so we went to the public land and came around so were right behind the private land. i started calling and instantly got a gobble. well about 5 minutes went on and he quit calling so my buddy started to call also. that got that gobbler excited! he came in on a run right to the decoys and i nailed him at 20 yards! i was excited! it was a 23lb, 9 1/2 in beard, 1/2 in spurs. not the biggest but good enough for my first! well we were walking back and about a mile away we heard a turkey gobble. again we set up and started calling. this tom started coming in fast to and my friend blasted him at 25 yards. so we got two turkeys in the first hour and a half of the hunt. you can guarentee we will be back down there in two weeks to fill our other tags! man now i am hooked! heres a pic of mine
[siteimg]6988[/siteimg]


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Congratulations on your first bird. I have killed about 20 birds and have never killed one over 20 lbs. I think the birds here are smaller than many other places.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

good job watching that bird fall is the best feeling in the world isn't it


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Love the white in the fan shot one last sunday to 1 1/4 spurs 11 beard 25lbs biggest i have ever shot... mine also had white in the fan im getting it mounted beard/fan..


----------

